# OLD - old dog, big behaviour problems



## twistedwhiskas (Oct 25, 2012)

Please help, my situation is getting desperate and I don't know what to do!

My old dog (OD), who is at least 14 is becoming so difficult to manage. His bad behaviour started just over a year ago when I became pregnant. He has since then got progressively worse!

He wees and poos in the house, several times a day! This is despite getting loads of exercise, and being allowed in the garden at least once an hour. He is at least 14 years old, and has been perfectly well toilet trained until about a year ago. He has no medical reason for this behaviour.

He has started to become agressive. This is mainly towards me, but also he has snapped at our other dog for going near the food and water bowls (even when there is no food in the bowls). He also snaps at my hands all the time as he thinks I have food in them.

He is partially blind, going deaf and has mild arthritis - but aside from that no medical problems.

He has become obsessed with food. He has always been fed at 4-5pm (dry food, which he immediately eats). We don't keep dog food out throughout the day. From about midday he now starts to pace between his bowl and the utility room (where the food is kept), and grumbling. This happens until he gets fed.

I live in a fairly open plan house, so there is no where to isolate him so I am CONSTANTLY cleaning floors (I use bio washing powder, bleach and specific pet mess remover products).

When he goes outside he appears to poo and wee normally - finding a bush to poo under or wee against, but in the house he goes whereever he is standing, then walks through it!!

We recently asked my SIL (sister in law) to look after him for a while (as he was hubb's family dog, and lived in hubby's family home until about 5 years ago when he moved in with us, so he knows the house and SIL.) She has had him since Sunday, and is already begging us to take him back as she can't cope with his pooing and weeing in the house and his aimless wanderings.

To me, putting him to sleep seems the only solution. I'm terrified of him hurting my 5 month old baby, and I am really struggling to cope with the constant mess - especially as my daughter may start crawling soon. Hubby thinks I'm being sellfish suggesting this, but I honestly don't see any other solutions.

This is putting massive strain on our marriage and making me so miserable - please please help!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Can't be any help but I do think the vet needs to see your dog as this behaviour you say isn't normal. Good luck


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm afraid what you describe is pretty typical old dog behaviour, none of which he has any control over.

You need to talk to your vet as there are several products that can help - Aktivat being just one.

Please don't get cross with him, he has lost control of several of his faculties, just the same as old people do and they also get crotchety with the pain of arthritis.

I also have a 14 yr old dog whose eyesight and hearing is rapidly deteriorating and she is also becoming stiff. I make every allowance for this and my vet and I do all that is possible to keep her as comfortable as we can in her senior years.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You are explaining the classic signs of dementia, that animals suffer in the same way as humans. 

With regards food, when we get older, we either eat more or less as our bodily needs change. I would most definitely be feeding him twice a day, as he is clearly hungry and I think this is adding to his restlessness. I would also find a good quality tinned food to mix with his dry. Start feeding him morning and evening. My dogs tend to eat twice a day in winter and once in the summer - but its their choice. As summer approaches, they leave their morning meal. Also try giiving him a large fresh bone to occupy him inbetween meals.

There are also medications that can help from your vet. Does he have constant access to the garden (door open)? I have an old dog too and my door is always open in the day so he has access to the garden.


----------



## twistedwhiskas (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you for your replies.

Even when he has access to the garden, he still goes to the toliet in the house. Leaving the door open isn't an option, as I have a 5 month old daughter it would be way too cold for her, and as my house is predominantly open plan there is the risk of my little girl getting out too (she is just about to start crawling).

I try to be as kind to him as possible, but its difficult when I've been up all night with a baby, to then come downstairs to wee and poo everywhere and not get cross! He also snaps near my little girl - which I can't help but shout at him for as I'm terrified he will hurt her!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel for you, we (meaning my family) took on my Grannies JRT when she went in a home (ironically due to dementia) he developed odd habits and the vet did indeed diagnose dementia. This was some years ago. Mum and Dad were lucky in that they shared the care of him 6mths there/6mths with my Auntie. I looked after him while Mum was away once and his behavior was very similar to what you describe.

You say there is no medical reason for this which infers you have been to the vet, did he not suggest dementia, there are some medications which I understand can help but they don't remove all the symptoms. Snoopy was still very bad tempered, would wee in the house, seemingly on purpose to spite you, and the other common thing was he would retch when visitors came round.

I would suggest vet/second opinion but if you can't get any respite from it only you and hubby can make a decision, he is understandably more attached than you but is he having to cope with the behavior, I would imagine not if you are at home with the baby???


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Any signs or drinking more and urinating more in frequency and amounts.
as well as the always acting like he is starving all the time and extremely food driven? If so how long ago has he had biochemistry and hemotology blood tests? There are conditions dogs can get in older age like cushings disease and liver not working/functioning as well. If he is drinking more and urinating more, worth getting him a check up and blood tests. These conditions can effect behaviour too, Liver problems because of the toxic build up as the liver isnt getting rid of toxins in the blood can let to behavioural changes and probllems, Cushings is an over production or cortisol steroid and increased apetite to the point of obsession, increased thirst and urinating are often the first signs, in turn this leads to more accidents. So it will be worth getting him checked out as regards to organ function etc. Both can cause out of character behaviour.

If there are no underlying medical problems then he could be suffering from cognitive dysfunction syndrome. its purely caused by brain dynsfunction rather like dementia in old people. Signs include, loss of toilet training, pacing often at night and sleeping more in the day. Vocalising and barking at seemingly nothing, Becoming unresponsive to owners and commands, general confusion. Often wanting to go out in the garden then looking lost and confused and looking like they are wondering why they are out there. Some will walk into corners and cant figure out how to get out again. Acting hungry all the time and becoming food driven. There are things that can help. Aktivait has helped lots of dogs and changed the symptoms thats natural and you can get it from vets but also online and you dont need a prescription
http://www.vetplus.co.uk/PDF/LEAF/aktivait_leaflet.pdf If you want to read more.
There are also veterinary medicines you can only get from the vet or script like Vivitonin that increases blood supply to the brain. Vivitonin is quite an old one now and still going plus there are other newer veterinary medication to help with the problem.

Its entirely what you feel is best, but certainly worth considering the options available and checking to see if anything can be done before you make any decision.


----------

